# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  [misumi group] tuyển dụng kỹ sư bảo trì máy cnc

## ThuHong

Công ty Saigon Precision - MISUMI Group cần tuyển vị trí: Nhân viên sửa máy CNC
Số lượng: 02
Mức lương: 5-7 triệu (chưa bao gồm tiền tăng ca)
Địa điểm làm việc: Nhà máy 02 - Khu chế xuất Linh Trung 2, Quận Thủ Đức

MÔ TẢ CÔNG VIỆC
- Bảo trì, bảo dưỡng, sửa chữa máy CNC

- Thực hiện công việc theo dõi định kỳ kế hoạch bảo trì, bảo dưỡng máy móc, máy gia công cơ khí chính xác và các thiết bị sử dụng trong các hoạt động sản xuất- Duy trì khả năng hoạt động ổn định của máy móc, thiết bị sản xuất có trong nhà máy.
- Tham gia lắp ráp hệ thống máy móc, thiết bị cơ khí trong nhà máy.
- Nghiên cứu máy móc, tự làm mới hoặc gia công thiết bị mới.
- Tham gia đề xuất các dự án cải tiến máy móc thiết bị nhằm nâng cao năng xuất, đảm bản an toàn và tiết kiệm.

QUYỀN LỢI ĐƯỢC HƯỞNG
- Môi trường làm việc chuyên nghiệp, kỷ luật cao 
- Nghỉ 2 thứ 7 trong tháng 
- Dùng bữa trưa tại công ty 
- Phụ cấp đi lại, chuyên cần, nhà ở, năng suất. 
- Các chế độ bảo hiểm thực hiện theo pháp luật lao động. 
- Tăng ca từ 02 giờ trở lên được cộng thêm 01 giờ.
- Tham gia các hoạt động du lịch, nghỉ dưỡng hàng năm.

YÊU CẦU KHÁC
- Ưu tiên có kinh nghiệm làm việc tại công ty cơ khí chính xác. Biết vận hành máy, có kinh nghiệm về PLC, CNC, VLX. 
- TN Đại học liên quan chuyên nghành Cơ Điện Tử hoặc Cơ khí chế tạo máy 
- Trung thực, nhanh nhẹn, có tinh thần trách nhiệm trong công việc 
- Chịu được áp lực trong công việc 
- Tiếng Anh hoặc tiếng Nhật giao tiếp

Ứng viên quan tâm liên hệ sdt 37295 533 - ext: 2135 hoặc gửi CV trực tiếp qua inbox của diễn đàn.
Hạn chót nộp hồ sơ: 31/01/16

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Yêu cầu thì cao, mà lương thì bèo bọt quá nhỉ. Hixx. Trời ơi, mấy năm đại học + với kinh nghiệm nữa mà lương bằng thằng gọt via nhựa "miễn sao biết chữ " . Buồn thay cho học vấn của nước nhà...

----------

buithonamk42, Luyến

----------


## biết tuốt

sức lao động cũng là hàng hóa nên tuân theo quy luật thị trường, ...trừ khi con người ấy là....
trước em ngồi hóng chuyện mấy ông già kể tình cảnh của trí thức lin xô , thời lin xô xụp  họ còn làm nhiều việc cực chẳng đã để tồn tại
....

----------


## hung1706

hehe căn bệnh thế kỷ...Việc nhẹ lương cao  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

